# Zumba



## HannahVictoria (Jan 6, 2018)

Hi all, I am about to start doing Zumba classes. how would Zumba and other aerobic excercies affect my blood sugar and are there any tips on what to do before, during and after the class? I know I should measure blood sugar before and after and maybe have some glucose before and after, and I assume It will lower my blood sugar? Any advice would be great
Thanks


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 6, 2018)

Only thing to do is keep testing & learn how it affects you. Good luck & take it easy at first.


----------



## grainger (Jan 6, 2018)

I always found I needed to eat something half way through (2 glucotabs used to do me) and I just kept an eye on it before, half way through, after and about 2 hours after that.
I also had to reduce my background insulin that night.

It’s great fun - hope you enjoy it


----------

